# ss saint pancras 1895 wreck



## fatha73

I'm Fatha from Malaysia.I already found her lying in the seabed of Samarang WP Labuan Malaysia since 2010.To anybody who are interested to get more info or visit her grave yard,just let me know by contact me by email at [email protected]
Thanks.


----------

